# NABBA West 2010 - Exeter - 25th April 2010



## onlysiuk (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi everyone

Was just wondering who from here will be attending this event or maybe competing? I'm hopefully going to see this. It will be my first ever show if I do! 

Simon

Poster_NABBA_West_2010.pdf


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

Whereabouts in Exeter is it being held? I'm at uni in Exeter, might come along and spectate!

Ignore this, just seen the poster.


----------



## onlysiuk (Jul 29, 2006)

It's being held at the Corn Exchange. Here's a link to its location:

http://search.visitbritain.com/en-GB/Details.aspx?ContentID=693405


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Hmm may come down and watch this see how things go


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i will be there looking for my ticket to the British Finals should be a good show....


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Will be popping up 2 watch :thumbup1:


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Went last year, great show. Sadly on night shift this year so will miss.


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

I'm competing, first timers class, nerves really kicking on now.......cant wait though!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ill be there

Watching Pscarb in the masters.

GO Grandad!!!!!


----------



## onlysiuk (Jul 29, 2006)

Good luck to Matt P, Pscarb and others that are competing!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

2 days to go guys hope those competing are all ready to go....and those who are supporting are ready to shout and cheer loudly......

Extreme have a stand this year at the West Dougie has assured me there will be some excellant deals for everyone on supplements and GASP/Betta Bodies clothing


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Paul good luck on Sunday!! I am sure you will do just fine.  :thumb: 

Lou X


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

One of the female PT's who works at my gym is competing in the toned figure category and she is looking awesome. Look out for Emma Martinez


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

I will be there supporting Paul and the others competing from Core fitness

Good luck guys and gals


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

laurie g said:


> Hmm may come down and watch this see how things go


Mate are you coming?

Not seen you since the British it would be great to catch up...


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

cant im afraid im working all day but i will be at the ukbff british finals and im going to the expo so will catch up with you then tis a shame as really wanted to go -oh well cheer powers adn scarbs on for me


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> ill be there lookin 3lbs heavier than the portsmouth hahahah!!


me too but 13 pounds :lol: :lol:


----------

